# Lvl 11 Schurke Hakkt Titanerz in Tausendwinter



## Bloodysynes (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr Liben,
Heute ist mir echt was seltsames unter die augen gekommen.
Ich bin mal wider ne runde erz farman gegangen in tausendwinter,
Ich sehe eine Titanader, reite hin und mach rechzklick darauf und bekomme die meldung das dies berreits benuzt wird.
Ich denke mir das es nur ein lag oder so ist ,aba pustekuchen ich sehe einen lvl 11 alli schurken der sich in unsichtbarkeit befindet und mit einem ruck unter die map verschwindet .
Total überrascht bin ich zum nexten Erz weiter geritten und da war er wider diesmal ist er nicht in unsichtbarkei gegangen aba mit einem riesen sprung auf einen sehr hohen berg geflogen !!!
Was bitte ist hier los ?? xD
1.mit lvl 11 nach tausendwinter kommen ,ok kein prob ,mit mage nach dalaran und da das portal zu tasend winter.
2.mit lvl 11 eine BB fertigkeit von 450 für titanerz  das ist unmöglich da man lvl 20 haben muss um von 150 bis 225 zu skillen .
3. mit einem lvl 11 char Unter bzw über die map kommmen .
Bis her habe ich gedacht das Wow eines der Cheats freihen games sei abgesehen von Farm bots,aba das gehört wohl der vergangenheit an .

Habt ihr auch schon sowas mitbekommen oder ähnliches ??


----------



## b1ubb (8. Januar 2009)

Welcome 2 Privat Server !


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Januar 2009)

Hättest mal Fotos gemacht. So glaubt dir das keiner. Deswegen wohl eher Privatserver.


----------



## Amerald (8. Januar 2009)

Also das mit der Bergbaufähigkeit ist kein Problem mehr. Bei Sammelberufen wurde die Stufenbeschränkung aufgehoben.Das andere kann ich mir nicht erklären.

MFG


----------



## MariaLoreen (8. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte Sammelberufe haben jetzt keine Levelbegrenzung mehr. 

Erinnere mich so etwas im Patch gelesen zu haben ;-)


----------



## Ghost305 (8. Januar 2009)

ganz einfach nen dreckiger hacker...mit irgenwelchen *cheat* programme...es gibt sone scheiße wo du zb nen befehl eingibst und dann vom wald direkt nach og kommst...sind verboten und sone scheiße sollteste sofort melden weil diese leute das spiel nur kaputt machen mit ihren beschissenen programmen


----------



## Darkblood-666 (8. Januar 2009)

Nein sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen! wenn das war ist und das kein GM war der sich nen Spass erlaubt ist das in der Tat bedenklich.
Hast du nen GM informiert?


----------



## MariaLoreen (8. Januar 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> ganz einfach nen dreckiger hacker...mit irgenwelchen *cheat* programme...es gibt sone scheiße wo du zb nen befehl eingibst und dann vom wald direkt nach og kommst...sind verboten und sone scheiße sollteste sofort melden weil diese leute das spiel nur kaputt machen mit ihren beschissenen programmen



schon klar :-p 

kann ja auch nur n lucky gewesen sein, aber kompliziert denken is auch okay...


----------



## b1ubb (8. Januar 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> ganz einfach nen dreckiger hacker...mit irgenwelchen *cheat* programme...es gibt sone scheiße wo du zb nen befehl eingibst und dann vom wald direkt nach og kommst...sind verboten und sone scheiße sollteste sofort melden weil diese leute das spiel nur kaputt machen mit ihren beschissenen programmen



und woher weißt du das es solche Programme gibt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ganz unter uns natürlich!


----------



## fortuneNext (8. Januar 2009)

Bloodysynes schrieb:


> Bis her habe ich gedacht das Wow eines der Cheats freihen games sei abgesehen von Farm bots,aba das gehört wohl der vergangenheit an .



Das gehört nicht der Vergangenheit an! Das gehört auch nicht der Gegenwart an - das war noch nie so ;-) Jeder Vollhorst kann einen Speedhack zB anwenden - die erfahreneren per Assembler die Speicherweisungen direkt ändern, ohne dass jemand was dagegen tun kann. Was daran nur stimmt: Bie MMORPGs generell werden Cheater extrem schnell gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann aber trotzdem mal vorkommen, dass einer durch die Lappen geht!


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und woher weißt du das es solche Programme gibt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weiß auch das es Mörder und Bankräuber gibt, und hab noch nie jemand gemordet oder gebankraubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TanaTusBRB (8. Januar 2009)

kommt mir auch wie pserver vor


----------



## Syrics (8. Januar 2009)

ja..die programme sind böse..programme..und..so..halt...hacks eben! so teleport befehl!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Screen oder es ist nie passiert

selbst wenn er hacken würde..wayne


----------



## fortuneNext (8. Januar 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> wenn das *war* ist



Nein nein, das hier ist wow


----------



## b1ubb (8. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich weiß auch das es Mörder und Bankräuber gibt, und hab noch nie jemand gemordet oder gebankraubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieser Punkt geht an dich, wobei ich zu meiner Verteidigung sagen muss, dass weiß ich auch. 
Jedoch befasse ich mich doch viel mit WoW, gut zwar nicht mit Cheats oder Hacks, aber man bekommt ja doch so einiges mit.
Aber so ein Hack oder Cheat ist mir neu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MariaLoreen (8. Januar 2009)

Syrics schrieb:


> ja..die programme sind böse..programme..und..so..halt...hacks eben! so teleport befehl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/agree


----------



## fortuneNext (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die Lösung!
Er hat das Erz quasi *gehackt*! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut mir leid, ich hab grad meine lustige Phase...


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt geht an dich, wobei ich zu meiner Verteidigung sagen muss, dass weiß ich auch.
> Jedoch befasse ich mich doch viel mit WoW, gut zwar nicht mit Cheats oder Hacks, aber man bekommt ja doch so einiges mit.
> Aber so ein Hack oder Cheat ist mir neu!
> 
> ...




Als alter Diablo Zocker weiß ich das es nichts gibt was es nicht gibt.

Das Prob mit WoW ist nur (wie schon vorhin einer meinte) das solche Hacks von Blizz meist relativ zuverlässig entdeckt werden. (Warden etc.)

Das bedeutet, man kann davon ausgehen, das der Schurke vermutlich nicht sehr lange so sein Unwesen treibt.

Denn eins weiß Blizz genau, Zustände wie bei Diablo = Ende von WoW


----------



## Syrda (8. Januar 2009)

Da will wohl jemand den 450-Bergbau-Audauerbonus fürs 19er PvP haben. Und?

Zu 1: Wie du sagtest, wohl nen Port nach Dalaran bekommen und durch Portal gehüpft oder aber direkt per Hexer nach Tausendwinter.
Zu 2: Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, die Levelbegrenzung für das Weiterlernen von Sammelberufen wurde mit 3.0 entfernt.
Zu 3: Bitte was? Unter die Map? Vielleicht hat er auch jetzt seinen Skill voll und ist einfach wieder rausgeportet worden? Oder in Stealth weggelaufen und du hast dich nur verguckt? Lag stellt manchmal komische Dinge an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamann (8. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Welcome 2 Privat Server !




Jaja das is mal wieder ne spitzen antwort (Zähler pushen mehr nicht)
Warum sollte man auf nem PServer Erz farmen man bekommt da die items hinterhergeschmissen.

P.s Gibts überhaupt schon PServer mit Wotlk


----------



## Kamaji (8. Januar 2009)

Das mit diesem Sprung mussn Hack gewesen sein..
Der wird wohl einfach BB au max skill gebracht haben.. da man bei bb den life-buff bekommt (passiv) --> pvp-twink?


----------



## Bloodysynes (8. Januar 2009)

Ok sry das mit der lvl beschrenkug auf sammelberufen ist mir entfallen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Privat server ist es net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Azshara Wow-europe ^^
Ein Ticket hab ich auch geschriben ,die antwort von GM war nur ein dankeschön und das das prob bereits bekannt sei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (8. Januar 2009)

Egal was du nimmst, gib mir auch was !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (8. Januar 2009)

jop so programme gibs wirklich hab mal i-wo n download gesehen da stand aber noch bei das man das nicht auf offiziellen servern machen sollte weil man schnell erwischt wird ... man kann damit porten ( wenn man coords weiß ) , speedhack , sich mobs erze usw auf der karte anzeigen lassen , unterwasseratmung anmachen , sich zum leichnahm porten, flughack , wallhack ( wände hochlaufen ) und noch mehr das ich jetzt schlecht übersetzen kann ( ist englisch ) und zu lang is zum erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nein ich sage euch nicht von welcher seite ich das grade abgelesen habe !


----------



## Ghost305 (8. Januar 2009)

MariaLoreen schrieb:


> schon klar :-p
> 
> kann ja auch nur n lucky gewesen sein, aber kompliziert denken is auch okay...




Ahh ja genau isn ganz *lucky* junge deswegen kann er unter die map...kann sich iner sekunde wie oben beschrieben 200 meter bis zum nächsten erz auf nen berg bringen...jop is puren glück sowas...
Denken -> Posten...davon abgesehen das mal wieder nix rumgekommen ist auser dein mimimi sich das ganze durch den kopf gehen lassen ist ja kompliziert huh? omg wirklich....

Naja egal zurück zum Thema man kann gerne mal das thema bei youtube oder warcraftmovies eingeben...davon abgesehen...zu jedem blöden spiel gibt es irgendwelche lücken die andere leute ausnutzen man kann sich ja zum beispiel mal die meldung durchlesen mit ihrer gm funktion was denkste wie leute sowas machen?zu meinem intelliegenten vorposter *voll lucky gewesen* ich denke ich nicht...


----------



## Ciquo (8. Januar 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> sich mobs erze usw auf der karte anzeigen lassen



also mein jäger kann sich auch mobs und zumindest kräuter anzeigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Ghost305 (8. Januar 2009)

Bloodysynes schrieb:


> Ok sry das mit der lvl beschrenkug auf sammelberufen ist mir entfallen .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja blubb...das kommt doch jedesmal egal was du fragst...bei mir jedenfals...wenn man irgend sonen faulen GM erwischt der sich keine mühe machen will das ganze zu überprüfen... dann kommt diese antwort...wär nen interessanter bug das man seit neusten unter die erde kann und sich nen paar hundert meter vorwärts porten kann wo und wann man will...wenns rein theoretisch nen bug wär...dann wärst du vlt unter der erde weil du an irgend ner verbuggten stelle unter die spielwelt fällst ( was mir zb selbst schonmal in stranglethorn passiert ist) dann bist du meistens soweit unten im wasser das du einmal nicht wieder so einfach hoch kommst und wenn doch...dann bist du wieder oben und kommst nicht wenn du willst an ner x beliebigen stelle wieder runter...vom porten ganz zu schweigen


----------



## barowN (8. Januar 2009)

ich hab mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen, aber das meiste ging ja eh um privatserver blabla..

die geschichte ist ganz einfach. man benötigt dafür 2 accounts und nen feuerstuhl bzw. dickes mammut

hier ist der beweis, von einen undead schurken: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...ion&n=Boock


----------



## MariaLoreen (8. Januar 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Ahh ja genau isn ganz *lucky* junge deswegen kann er unter die map...kann sich iner sekunde wie oben beschrieben 200 meter bis zum nächsten erz auf nen berg bringen...jop is puren glück sowas...
> Denken -> Posten...davon abgesehen das mal wieder nix rumgekommen ist auser dein mimimi sich das ganze durch den kopf gehen lassen ist ja kompliziert huh? omg wirklich....
> 
> Naja egal zurück zum Thema man kann gerne mal das thema bei youtube oder warcraftmovies eingeben...davon abgesehen...zu jedem blöden spiel gibt es irgendwelche lücken die andere leute ausnutzen man kann sich ja zum beispiel mal die meldung durchlesen mit ihrer gm funktion was denkste wie leute sowas machen?zu meinem intelliegenten vorposter *voll lucky gewesen* ich denke ich nicht...



die frage ist wer jetzt mimimi aufgrund meines posts macht, aber hey...back to topic... ;-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Januar 2009)

Sarif schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt deswegen gebannt werde
> 
> Eines solcher Programme ist der ....



ma gucken was die Mods dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ant1gen (8. Januar 2009)

Bloodysynes schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Liben,
> Heute ist mir echt was seltsames unter die augen gekommen.
> Ich bin mal wider ne runde erz farman gegangen in tausendwinter,
> Ich sehe eine Titanader, reite hin und mach rechzklick darauf und bekomme die meldung das dies berreits benuzt wird.
> ...



tjaaa da will jemand einen 19 pvp Twink machen mit über 2.5k leben..... 

mit der Map kann ich mir nur erklären, dass es ein bug war... latenz....


----------



## b1ubb (8. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Egal was du nimmst, gib mir auch was !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie du meine sprüche klaust schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night__Hunter (8. Januar 2009)

also das is ganz einfach das soll ein 19er pvp char werden und der hackt einfach für den bergbau skill (450) da gibts 500 life bones


----------



## barowN (8. Januar 2009)

wie ihr alle weiter dumm rum sabbelt.. einfach meinen post durchlesen, den dazugehörigen link anklicken und dann stauen or what ever

aber für die faulen unter euch nochmal der armorylink von den undead schurken: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...ion&n=Boock


----------



## Renegade123 (8. Januar 2009)

Fast alles wurde scohn geklärt. Das mit dem Durch den Boden fallen ist doch nix neues. Noch nie den Bug gehabt?


----------



## Firemen92 (8. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ist anscheinend schon öfter vorgekommen, das ein low lvl Charakter "hacks" benutzt, um so schnell Erz abbauen zu können und von einen Ort zum anderen springen kann. Im WoW-Forum gab es auch schon einen Thread dazu (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=7373051448&sid=3).


----------



## xinor (8. Januar 2009)

Um einmal das ganze aufzuklären, es handelt sich hier um einen Hack da die Leute Programme die Maps verändern und sie sozusagen ein par Meter unter  den Boden  rumlaufen und dadurch mit low Level Cars erze abbauen können ohne von Mobs angreifen werden zu können.


So mal zu der behauptung das mann mit level 10 keinen Bergbau skill 450 haben.
- Client Patch 3.0.3 für World of Warcraft 
Berufe
- Die Stufenanforderungen für Sammelberufe wurden entfernt.


Ich verlinke hier mal was ich im Blizz forum gefunden habe:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...17499&sid=3

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1356580/gggg.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1356555/ggg.jpg.html 

Mfg Xinor


----------



## Imladmorgul (8. Januar 2009)

barowN schrieb:


> wie ihr alle weiter dumm rum sabbelt.. einfach meinen post durchlesen, den dazugehörigen link anklicken und dann stauen or what ever
> 
> aber für die faulen unter euch nochmal der armorylink von den undead schurken: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...ion&n=Boock



Bisschen wenig Ruf hast Du, halt Dich mal ran!


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub net das b1ubb noch den Zähler pushen muss, der is eh uneinholbar...

Naja, entweder hack, pserver oder fetter lag... whatever, eig isses doch wayne...


----------



## Cruzes (8. Januar 2009)

Also das es Hacks für WoW gibt müsste ja jedem bekannt sein.
Damals war es sogar möglich Skills/Talente zu manipulieren (wie auch bei RO, wobei da das prob durchaus größer ist -.-" ). Aber das prob hat Blizz damals schnell von der Welt geschafft. Nun kann man nur noch vereinzelt nicht serverseitige "Aktionen" manipulieren... laufen, fliegen, schwimmen und port war das glaube ich..oda?

Aber nja Hacker fliegen meist schnell auf da ein GM einfach den Log von nen verdächtigen durchstöbern kann.

MfG


----------



## Loki71 (8. Januar 2009)

Das beschriebene ist mit einem Cheattool möglich. Auch kann er damit via Fly-Modus an jeden beliebigen Ort in WoW gelangen. Dieses Tool funktioniert nicht nur auf P-Servern sondern auch bei Blizz.Hatte schon desöfteren Begegnungen dieser Art und habe diese einem GM gemeldet. Leider erreicht man ohne Screens nicht allzuviel. Auf Grund dieser Begegnungen Ingame habe ich mich im INet schlau gemacht. Ich finds einfach unfair soetwas zu benutzen. Das sind dann auch die Leute die die Preise für die Mats im AH versauen.


----------



## Bashu (8. Januar 2009)

Nix mit Privatserver! Xd
Da hat einfach ein Boon mal neinen Emuhacker auf'm Offiserver benutzt, nix besonderes..

Bann? I glaub nicht das er auffliegt!^^


----------



## Focht (8. Januar 2009)

also das mit dem low lvl schurken wäre mitm hexerport möglich.......und das verschwinden würde ich mitm lag erklären....da versucht echt wer sichs für pvp nen fetten bonus abzuklauben


----------



## Sharaija (8. Januar 2009)

guckt mal ins gm forum -.- http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...82168&sid=3


----------



## Bashu (8. Januar 2009)

Bashu schrieb:


> Nix mit Privatserver! Xd
> Da hat einfach ein Boon mal neinen Emuhacker auf'm Offiserver benutzt, nix besonderes..
> 
> Bann? I glaub nicht das er auffliegt!^^



Est lesen, dann spamen^^!


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Januar 2009)

Bloodysynes schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Liben,
> Heute ist mir echt was seltsames unter die augen gekommen.
> Ich bin mal wider ne runde erz farman gegangen in tausendwinter,
> Ich sehe eine Titanader, reite hin und mach rechzklick darauf und bekomme die meldung das dies berreits benuzt wird.
> ...



Die Wahrheit über China Farmer xDD
Na Scherz beiseite, Screen wär schön gewesen ich glaub dir das net recht. Oder es war doche in Private.


----------



## Zodttd (8. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt geht an dich, wobei ich zu meiner Verteidigung sagen muss, dass weiß ich auch.
> Jedoch befasse ich mich doch viel mit WoW, gut zwar nicht mit Cheats oder Hacks, aber man bekommt ja doch so einiges mit.
> Aber so ein Hack oder Cheat ist mir neu!
> 
> ...


 
*** Voll verboten ***


----------



## Scred (8. Januar 2009)

*** Jupp isses ***


----------



## Shirayé (8. Januar 2009)

huhu zusammen, also das mit dem unter die erde porten klingt mir arg verdächtig nach "walljumping und maphacking" was auch verstärkt in den pvp areas "warsong und arathibecken" genutzt wurde! wo sich findige spieler ihre eigene karte kreiert haben und somit ohne schaden die flagge tappen konnten und unter allen gegnern fortlaufen konnte! allerdings wurde dies mit schon pre bc zeiten entfernt! maybe ist es mittlerweile wieder möglich in wotlk. kann man ja auch mal googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie er jedoch auf diesen skill kommt ist mir fraglich, des wäre mir zuviel arbeit in den lvl bereichen von mithril aufwärts zu farmene, es sei denn er nutzt auch dort als schurke wie schon angesprochen einen speedhack! im stealth ist er ja für andere chars nicht sichtbar und mobs werden da bestimmt auch drunter fallen!

so denn dann greetz vom gnom schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airness (8. Januar 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Ja blubb...das kommt doch jedesmal egal was du fragst...bei mir jedenfals...wenn man irgend sonen faulen GM erwischt der sich keine mühe machen will das ganze zu überprüfen... dann kommt diese antwort...


Und was willst du? Nen Live Stream wie er es weiterleitet, und dann den Programmierern über die schultern gucken wie sie die Protokole durchforsten?^^
Und wenn jeder Gamemaster sofort jeden vermudlichen Bug nachforschen würde, wäre die Bearbeitungszeit für ein Ticket so hoch das sie nichtmal Einstein realistisch berechnen könnte.....


----------



## Männchen (8. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Denn eins weiß Blizz genau, Zustände wie bei Diablo = Ende von WoW



Hehe ... irgendwie stelle ich mir gerade vor, wie WoW mit dem Diablo1 Lootsystem wäre ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Januar 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Hehe ... irgendwie stelle ich mir gerade vor, wie WoW mit dem Diablo1 Lootsystem wäre ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die tanks wären fett und dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Hehe ... irgendwie stelle ich mir gerade vor, wie WoW mit dem Diablo1 Lootsystem wäre ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder diese lustigen diablo 2 programme: kreire dein eigenes item... stats dir überlassen


----------



## ReWahn (8. Januar 2009)

Wer jetzt einen pvp twink perfekt machen will der nimmt die passivboni der sammelberufe auf maxlvl mit. am besten räumt ein kollege das gebiet leer und man selber hackt ddann nur noch das erz... mit kürschnerei und kräuterkunde auch machbar :>

--> imba... kein hack, kein pserver (möglich schon, aber net zwangsläufig), kein cheat...


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Wer jetzt einen pvp twink perfekt machen will der nimmt die passivboni der sammelberufe auf maxlvl mit. am besten räumt ein kollege das gebiet leer und man selber hackt ddann nur noch das erz... mit kürschnerei und kräuterkunde auch machbar :>
> 
> --> imba... kein hack, kein pserver (möglich schon, aber net zwangsläufig), kein cheat...


etwas schwer mit den erfahrungspunkten^^


----------



## likoria (8. Januar 2009)

Klar gibt es die..und warum sollte er einen Post reinschreiben wenn er auf einem Pserver spielt das wird er wohl selbst merken


----------



## kingkong23 (8. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Welcome 2 Privat Server !




Welcome to hack
Welcome to unnötiger beitrag

xD


----------



## ReWahn (8. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> etwas schwer mit den erfahrungspunkten^^



sobald die mobs zu weit über dir sind bekommst du wieder 0 ep für sie. sind glaub 10 oder 15 level.. habs mal erlebt als n kumpel meinen lvl22 twink durch die brennende steppe eskortiert hat (frag mich net was ich da wollte...).


----------



## Lynless (8. Januar 2009)

Das war ein level 11 GameMaster von blizz ganz klarer fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


----------



## Tinuphyl (8. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es keine Levelbegrenzung mehr fuer Sammelberufe. Und seit ein paar Wochen hat Blizzard die WoW-Rechenlast von den Blizzard Servern auf den jeweiligen Rechner auf dem gespielt wird uebertragen, ich merke das ganz deutlich daran, dass ich andere Spieler/Monster erst sehe, wenn ich schon 3 Sekunden neben ihnen stehe. Das wiederrum ermoeglicht die Nutzung diverser Hacks. Auf einigen Seite, die sowas anbieten steppt grade der Baer, ich bin fast sicher, dass das irgendwie damit zusammenhaengt. Was im eigenen Arbeitsspreicher berechnet wird kann man auch modifizieren, das war schon immer so. Ansonsten vielleicht einfach Speedhack?


----------



## norp (8. Januar 2009)

Naja, mit Lvl 11 sollt es von den EP her passen, hat ja schon die 450 also Titanerz. Was hindert einen, direkt mit Lvl 1 loszuziehen? Am komfortabelsten ist es mit einem 80er zusammen der ein Tundramammut oder den Chopper hat.


----------



## neo1986 (8. Januar 2009)

Mein erster gedanke warum nicht es giebt auch level 10er PVP Twinks mit 1,8k life.

Mein zweiter gedanke GZ hab meinen main noch nichtmal auf 450 bb.


----------



## Mab773 (8. Januar 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> ganz einfach nen dreckiger hacker...mit irgenwelchen *cheat* programme...es gibt sone scheiße wo du zb nen befehl eingibst und dann vom wald direkt nach og kommst...sind verboten und sone scheiße sollteste sofort melden weil diese leute das spiel nur kaputt machen mit ihren beschissenen programmen


solche teleportcheats gehen schon seit 2.0 nicht mehr....wenn nicht sogar noch früher, teleports, wo man das gebiet wechselt, führen zum disconnect


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> sobald die mobs zu weit über dir sind bekommst du wieder 0 ep für sie. sind glaub 10 oder 15 level.. habs mal erlebt als n kumpel meinen lvl22 twink durch die brennende steppe eskortiert hat (frag mich net was ich da wollte...).


mein ich ja auch net, entdecken meinte ich


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. Januar 2009)

TanaTusBRB schrieb:


> kommt mir auch wie pserver vor


könnt ihr bitte p-server schreiben ich lese JEDES mal Perverser^^...


----------



## Tinuphyl (8. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> solche teleportcheats gehen schon seit 2.0 nicht mehr....wenn nicht sogar noch früher, teleports, wo man das gebiet wechselt, führen zum disconnect


Genau das stimmt eben nicht mehr, man beachte meinen letzten Beitrag. Blizzard hat da (leider) ordentlich etwas gaendert. Mal abgesehen von den Moeglichkeiten die diese Aenderungen bieten finde ich das performancetechnisch eine Schweinerei.


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Januar 2009)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> könnt ihr bitte p-server schreiben ich lese JEDES mal Perverser^^...



LoL das hab ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit gedacht XD


----------



## neo1986 (8. Januar 2009)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> Genau das stimmt eben nicht mehr, man beachte meinen letzten Beitrag. Blizzard hat da (leider) ordentlich etwas gaendert. Mal abgesehen von den Moeglichkeiten die diese Aenderungen bieten finde ich das performancetechnisch eine Schweinerei.


Eigentlich kann man in jedem Game alles ändern man muss nur wissen wie aber der Teleport cheat^^ is zwar kein cheat aber der geht wirlich nichtmehr.


----------



## m@r1@n (8. Januar 2009)

Syrda schrieb:


> Da will wohl jemand den 450-Bergbau-Audauerbonus fürs 19er PvP haben. Und?


naja ich hab dafür lieber 5k gold mit verhütten ausgegeben hatte meinen schon zu lang der hätte das rumreisen net auf 19 überlebt


----------



## Xelyna (8. Januar 2009)

nixahnung schrieb:


> DAS WORT HEISST "ABER" UND NICHT "ABA"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MAN DA WIRD MAN JA ECHT KRANK!!!


Aba .. aba.. aba.. deine Ausrufezeichentaste ist kaputt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hät jetzt aber echt nicht gedacht dass es das tatsächlich gibt *doof kuck*
Dass man das Spiel eigenwillig so sehr verändern kann.. oder besser gesagt den Spielablauf


----------



## Klondike (8. Januar 2009)

Loki71 schrieb:


> ...Hatte schon desöfteren Begegnungen dieser Art und habe diese einem GM gemeldet. Leider erreicht man ohne Screens nicht allzuviel...



Nen GM interessiert dein Screen nicht...Name reicht aus, kann man im offz. Forum nachleseen

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...&pageNo=1#4


und ich glaube blau mehr als blubb ^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. Januar 2009)

MariaLoreen schrieb:


> Ich dachte Sammelberufe haben jetzt keine Levelbegrenzung mehr.
> 
> Erinnere mich so etwas im Patch gelesen zu haben ;-)



Jo meine ich auch gelsen zu haben das die Berufe keine level beschrenkung haben.
Abder die ganze Geschiechte kommt mir weid hergehollt vor.
d[-.-]b


----------



## rufer (8. Januar 2009)

Die antwort lautet Frendacc.

Erstellt nen klasse auf den 2 account macht lvl 10 und ab gehts ins zum bergbaulehrer, danach ins ah und erze von Kupfererz bis Koriumerz alles kaufen. so dann gehts zum verhüten und schon hat man den skill 375 und halt immer schon beim lehrer nachlernen...

So hat man das sollte man eigentlich alles in 3 std schaffen

Steht der Mainchar mit den account 1 in wolk und telepotiert per freundeaccountport den spieler egal wohin (forausetzung ist natürlich das man "bc" und "wolkt" für den 2 account auch kauft und freischaltet...

Die masche ist eigentlich ganz einfach nur das es das prob gibt wie mach in den port unter 1 std abblinkzeit lösung mehere chars umlogen und mit den anderen porten ^^
und so kommt nach der zeit der 2 account bis lvl 450... 

Ist zwar eigentlich totaler schmarn da man sicher nen char hat der auch erze abbauen kann. aber für so firmen die die chars danach verkaufen sicher sehr nützlich..


----------



## Mab773 (8. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man in jedem Game alles ändern man muss nur wissen wie aber der Teleport cheat^^ is zwar kein cheat aber der geht wirlich nichtmehr.


so isset, ging ganz früher mal, aber das hamse rausgenommen; es gibt zwar noch teleporthacks aber bloß auf kurze distanzen (gebietewechsel sind weiterhin nicht möglich, zb nach dalaran hoch teleportieren geht nicht, da wird man rausgeschmissen und klatscht unschön auf dem boden^^


----------



## Girfried (8. Januar 2009)

Lynless schrieb:


> Das war ein level 11 GameMaster von blizz ganz klarer fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt beantworte noch die Frage wieso sollte ein GM Erz abbauen bzw. nem Spieler das Erz vor der Nase weg klauen?^^

Denke auch es is ein Hack denn das mit dem Jump is sehr eigenartig.


----------



## Reo_MC (8. Januar 2009)

Verdammt, wenn der nicht Level 11 gewesen wäre hätte ich auf einen Rückstoß von diesen komischen Stiefeln getippt.
Oder gibt es die/andere Items die den selben Effekt haben ohne Levelbegrenzung?


----------



## Mottenkugel (8. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Egal was du nimmst, gib mir auch was !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hechel,hechel,sabber,sabber^^ ;-)


----------



## HMC-Pretender (8. Januar 2009)

Hört sich ziemlich nach nem Hack an


----------



## Quéx (8. Januar 2009)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung!
> Er hat das Erz quasi *gehackt*!
> 
> 
> ...




Wie Geil !! Der is mir grad auch untergekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch schonmal sowas gesehn bis bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojo87 (8. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt geht an dich, wobei ich zu meiner Verteidigung sagen muss, dass weiß ich auch.
> Jedoch befasse ich mich doch viel mit WoW, gut zwar nicht mit Cheats oder Hacks, aber man bekommt ja doch so einiges mit.
> Aber so ein Hack oder Cheat ist mir neu!
> 
> ...




Mit einem PC und etwas Erfahrung im Programmieren gibt es nichts was man nicht tun kann, daher ist es auch SICHER zu 100% das es WoW-Hacks gab, gibt und sicher noch geben wird


----------



## schmiedemeister (8. Januar 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Jaja das is mal wieder ne spitzen antwort (Zähler pushen mehr nicht)
> Warum sollte man auf nem PServer Erz farmen man bekommt da die items hinterhergeschmissen.
> 
> P.s Gibts überhaupt schon PServer mit Wotlk



War auch eine tolle antwort, zähler pushen mehr nicht

Und ja diese gibt es schon seid der Beta, is auch klar oder? naja egal, und von wo weißt du das man items hinterhergeschmissen bekommt? is mir neu, vorallem da 2 freunde zusammen auf einem Pserv spielen. Ja auf ihrem Pserver ist wotlk


----------



## schmiedemeister (8. Januar 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Hört sich ziemlich nach nem Hack an



Sarkasmus on:
Ach echt?????? 
Nein oder? ich hätt gedacht der hat einfach nur skill mit schurken......*andenkopffass*
sarkasmus off
*totlach*


----------



## Solvâr (8. Januar 2009)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> War auch eine tolle antwort, zähler pushen mehr nicht
> 
> Und ja diese gibt es schon seid der Beta, is auch klar oder? naja egal, und von wo weißt du das man items hinterhergeschmissen bekommt? is mir neu, vorallem da 2 freunde zusammen auf einem Pserv spielen. Ja auf ihrem Pserver ist wotlk



offtopic: zähler pushen, mehr nicht! lol failed+doppelpost. zomg.

topic: es gibt sicher schon hacks/cheats, die auf blizzard benutzt werden können. (Bissl googeln und die schmeißen einem die hacks hinterher). Von Fishingbot hacks bis zu Fly,Speed,Wall,Climbhack etc


----------



## Aratosao (8. Januar 2009)

Screen or it didnt happend


----------



## LeetoN2k (8. Januar 2009)

Hacker oder PrivatServer. Mit Hacks kann man unter/über die Map, fliegen, porten & Berge hochlaufen, alles np. (Ich spiele Offi, davor aber aufm Privatserver bissle rummge4xX9rt^^)


----------



## tony90 (8. Januar 2009)

hab das gestern auch erlebt
kein privatserver
allerdings hat er kein erz bekommen
bei mir wars lvl 11 menschen magier
es sah so aus als ob er iwie unter die welt gerutscht ist
weil er nich vor mir stand sondern iwie im berg war (ja ich weiß es klingt komisch, is aber so gewesen)
hab mir nix weiter gedacht
aber wenn das schon mehreren passiert ist...

bin auf dethecus
-> kein privatserver^^


----------



## neo1986 (8. Januar 2009)

tony90 schrieb:


> hab das gestern auch erlebt
> kein privatserver
> allerdings hat er kein erz bekommen
> bei mir wars lvl 11 menschen magier
> ...



Hat sich warscheinlich darein geblinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurrasic (8. Januar 2009)

Huhu, 
sowas hab ich erst vor wenigen Tagen gesehn, schurke lvl 9(Hordler) ist durch den Berg gekommen, als ich grad an einer Saronitader saß:/ Dachte eigentlich Lagg oder so aber wenn es jemand anderes schon gesehn hat....ubrigends, er ist schattig weitergelaufen, bin ihm hinterher und dann war er weg. Müsste ihn auch auf entfernung sehn 80er Mensch(Volksfähigkeit)...Und ich spiele auf Blizzserver, falls wieder einer denkt P-Server.

Ig Jurrasic


----------



## Gott92 (8. Januar 2009)

hey @ TE .. spielst du zufällig auf Mal'Ganis? weil da rennt au einer rum -.- total schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brozan (8. Januar 2009)

ich hab jetz zwar nciht alle seiten gelsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber es gab aufjedenfall mal hacks für WoW n rl-kumpel von mir wurde deswegen auch gebannt^^ also der hack so sachen wie speed hochstellen und an steilen wänden hoch laufen ermöglicht aber ich glaube der funzt nich mehr.
wir(ja ich hatte den auch, das war so in unserer exploitphase) haben den von einer wow exploit seite ausem inet^^

mfg Brozan


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

Brozan schrieb:


> ich hab jetz zwar nciht alle seiten gelsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die echten exploiter exploiten ohne hack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*stolz ohne pserver ohne hack einen selbsterfunden exploit für schurken erfunden, der diese unter die scherbenwelt bringt, sogar mit eine passage zu aufmounten aufs flugmount*

aber die undergroundfarmer da müssen gehackt sein
sonst fällt mal unter der welt nähmlich runter
*gruselnd an die löcher ohne textur unter sturmwind erinner*


----------



## Brozan (8. Januar 2009)

ja wir haben erst natürlcih auch ohne hack exploitet hyjal un flugplatz von IF un co :-P


----------



## Blackjâck (8. Januar 2009)

Sorry aber ich glaube mann sollte das mal ausprobieren bevor man hier mitschreibt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte selber schon WoW emu hacker und so ein schwachsinn aufm pc war damit auf jeglichen Privat server wollte dann mal ausprobieren ob das auch bei den offis geht antwort is nein Entweder du benutzt Cheat Engine und du wirst schon gar nicht in wow reingelassen oder du benutz jegliche andere hackprogramme und schaffst keinen meter bevor du gebannt wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war natürlich nur nen test acc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich denke das es sich hier um nen privat server handelt da Blizzard sein eigenes anti hack programm entwickelt hat... natürlich besteht die geringe chance das dieser spieler ürgendein ganz neues hackprogramm benutz hat aber das kommt mir komisch vor da ich noch vor 2 monaten alle wirklich alle die ich unter google foren u.s.w. finden kann ausprobiert habe


----------



## Dranay (8. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach, war das entweder ein GM oder einer der ein nettes Programm zum Sniffen der Packets genutzt hat^^ Woher ich sowas kenne? Nunja, wenn man so viele MMOs gezockt hat, dann kennt man sowas irgendwann. Dumm ist nur, dass man sowas feststellen kann und dieser Jemand wohl bald seinen Account gehabt haben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojo87 (8. Januar 2009)

Blackjâck schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich glaube mann sollte das mal ausprobieren bevor man hier mitschreibt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die die noch funktionieren, wirst du auch sicher niemals unter Google finden. Denn die Macher bzw. Besitzer wären nicht so dumm das ding Public frei zu geben. Denn dann hättest du recht, dann würde es auch innerhalb von ner Woche vllt. nichtmehr funzen. Die richtigen dinger laufen immer unter der Hand.


----------



## Telgoras (8. Januar 2009)

Ist mir aber auch schonmal passiert...und NEIn ich spiele auf keinem Privatserver -.-. Habe gerade mit meinem Twink angefangen (lvl6) und plötzlich stand ein lvl 70 UD Krieger vor mir! der sich komisch bewegt hat. Er hatte eine art speedhack ist also mega schnell da rumgeflitzt ca mit 500% oder so und konnte sich in der Welt rumporten. Sind eben bescheuerte hacker die einem die lust am spiel verderben.


----------



## EisblockError (8. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Screen or it didnt happend



Hättest du mal gelesen hättest du mind 2 screens und 1 arsenal link geunden...


----------



## 'Elumines (8. Januar 2009)

das tolle is ja, das jeder sojemanden schon gesehn hat aber keiner an nen screen gedacht hat???

Und falls es stimmen sollte das ihr alle das gleiche gesehn habt muss es ja nen Hack or something geben.. wär ja sonst bisschen.. komisch..

ach ps: lustiger beitrag zum thema hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Hacken


----------



## EisblockError (8. Januar 2009)

Telgoras schrieb:


> Ist mir aber auch schonmal passiert...und NEIn ich spiele auf keinem Privatserver -.-. Habe gerade mit meinem Twink angefangen (lvl6) und plötzlich stand ein lvl 70 UD Krieger vor mir! der sich komisch bewegt hat. Er hatte eine art speedhack ist also mega schnell da rumgeflitzt ca mit 500% oder so und konnte sich in der Welt rumporten. Sind eben bescheuerte hacker die einem die lust am spiel verderben.



Ok jetzt laberst du mist, kein normaler mensch würde einen lv 70 char riskieren, da die wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch ist von blizz entdeckt zu werden, also lasst mal das rumlügen. Ich habe nochnie einen hacker gesehen.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (8. Januar 2009)

ich auch nich


----------



## mojo87 (8. Januar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> ich auch nich



Aber es gibt sie, das ist so sicher wie es das Internet gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hab schon Tränen gelacht als die Überschrift gelesen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne echt mal, es gibt 3 Mögliche Gründe...

1. Es war ein Privat Server
2. Drittanbieterprogramme whatver
3. Das ist Käse

Ok... Da ich hier zwar viel zu lesen hab aber trotzdem kein Screen hier ist, vermute ich mal ganz stark Nummer 3. 

Nee, Nee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojo87 (8. Januar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Tränen gelacht als die Überschrift gelesen hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kann ich nur sagen.... dein Post war Käse!
Geh auf Seite 2.... dort wurden zwei Screens gepostet und ein Link zu nem Thread wo sogar ein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter mal was dazu gesagt hat.


----------



## Lurka (8. Januar 2009)

mojo87 schrieb:


> Geh auf Seite 2.... dort wurden zwei Screens gepostet und ein Link zu nem Topic wo sogar ein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter mal was dazu gesagt hat



Wie irgendein (betonung liegt auf irgendein) Hack aussieht weiss ich, danke.

Der TE liefert ja nix.

Lern mal zu flamen


----------



## mojo87 (8. Januar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Wie irgendein (betonung liegt auf irgendein) Hack aussieht weiss ich, danke.
> 
> Der TE liefert ja nix.
> 
> Lern mal zu flamen




"Ok... Da ich hier zwar viel zu lesen hab aber trotzdem kein Screen hier ist, vermute ich mal ganz stark Nummer 3. "

Achso weil diese zwei Screens also nicht vom TE sind bringen sie nix ? Obwohl sie genau das besprochene Problem zeigen ? hmm..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (8. Januar 2009)

Die Möglichkeit zu "cheaten" besteht schon, teleport, speedhack etc, nur um dies zu tun muss entweder der Speicher, oder die Datenpakete manipuliert werden.

Wer dies jedoch tut riskiert Accountverlust (PermaBan) und die Chance entdeckt zu werden, ist relativ gross, da WOW den Speicher und auch sonst noch laufende Programme mit Ihrer Anti Cheat Software "WARDEN" überwacht.

Gebannt wird dann meist nicht "instant" sondern mit den sogenannten Ban Waves (alle 2-3 Monate) dazwischen darf der Cheater noch die monatliche Gebühr entrichten.


----------



## Lurka (8. Januar 2009)

mojo87 schrieb:


> "Ok... Da ich hier zwar viel zu lesen hab aber trotzdem kein Screen hier ist, vermute ich mal ganz stark Nummer 3. "
> 
> Achso weil diese zwei Screens also nicht vom TE sind bringen sie nix ? Obwohl sie genau das besprochene Problem zeigen ? hmm.....
> 
> ...



Hör mal... Quote meinen Beitrag mal wo ich geschrieben habe das sowas NICHT möglich ist, bzw. das es NICHT vorkommt, ansonsten such Dir ´nen anderen aus. Wenn ich einen Thread aufmache und sowas in den Raum stelle dann liefer ich Screens (von dem Hergang selbst) mit oder ich lasses sein weils sowieso kein Mensch glaubt.


----------



## mojo87 (8. Januar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Hör mal... Quote meinen Beitrag mal wo ich geschrieben habe das sowas NICHT möglich ist, bzw. das es NICHT vorkommt, ansonsten such Dir ´nen anderen aus. Wenn ich einen Thread aufmache und sowas in den Raum stelle dann liefer ich Screens (von dem Hergang selbst) mit oder ich lasses sein weils sowieso kein Mensch glaubt.




Ob nun der TE zwei Screens postet wo sein Problem zu sehen ist oder ob jemand ne Seite weiter 2 Screens postet die genau das selbe Problem zeigen in genau dem gleichen Gebiet ist ein unterschied ? Man bist du penibel


----------



## mojo87 (8. Januar 2009)

mojo87 schrieb:


> Ob nun der TE zwei Screens postet wo sein Problem zu sehen ist oder ob jemand ne Seite weiter 2 Screens postet die genau das selbe Problem zeigen in genau dem gleichen Gebiet ist ein unterschied ? Man bist du penibel. Und wenn du denkst im Internet gibt es keine Hacker die mehr können als z.b. Blizz.... glaube dann lebst du aufm Mond.


----------



## Lurka (8. Januar 2009)

mojo87 schrieb:


> Ob nun der TE zwei Screens postet wo sein Problem zu sehen ist oder ob jemand ne Seite weiter 2 Screens postet die genau das selbe Problem zeigen in genau dem gleichen Gebiet ist ein unterschied ? Man bist du penibel



Jupp, bin ich. Wenn ich ´ne Behauptung in den Raum werfe kann ich sie auch behaupten, ansonsten hätte ich z.B. schon eine Menge Leute vor die Tür setzen können. Zum dritten und wirklich letzen mal: Ich habe NIE behauptet es würde nicht vorkommen, trotzdem ist der Eingangspost nur eine leere Behauptung. Und Ende jetzt, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu Schade.


----------



## Rasnor (8. Januar 2009)

ganz einfach, keine Spiele sind einfacher zu manipulieren als die von Blizzard ,aber irgendwann gibt es solche programme überall nur bei Blizzard geht das immer verdammt schnell. Es ist weder schwer diese programme zu schreiben noch sie anzuwenden.
Man muss damit leben, leute kennen sowas aus D1, D2 und jetzt halt WoW, man kann die Spiele nicht so programmieren, dass man nicht irgendwelche "hacks" benutzen kann. einfach denken wenn es die nötig haben, sollen sie es doch tun.
Und zu dem Thema bannen:
Viele dieser Leute interessiert es nicht ob sie ihre Accounts verlieren, 2 Tage später haben sie eh einen neuen. Das Leveln ist für diese Leute meisten kein Problem, da sie oft kleine aber feine Helfer dafür haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also viel Spaß noch und wer sowas zum kotzen findet sollte aufhören zuspielen, man muss sowas einfach hinnehmen


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. Januar 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> jop is puren glück sowas...
> Denken -> Posten



schreiben lernen -> anderen sagen sie würden nicht denken bevor sie posten


----------



## Ursli (8. Januar 2009)

barowN schrieb:


> ich hab mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen, aber das meiste ging ja eh um privatserver blabla..
> 
> die geschichte ist ganz einfach. man benötigt dafür 2 accounts und nen feuerstuhl bzw. dickes mammut
> 
> hier ist der beweis, von einen undead schurken: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...ion&n=Boock




Hallo zusammen
Steh ich auf dem schlauch oder was. Schaut euch bei den erfolgen mal die aufgedeckten gebiete an, da müsste er doch nur schon mit dem entdecken fast lvl 20 sein. Oder kriegt man keine Erfahrungspunkte wenn die gebiete die man entdeckt sehr viel höher sind als das eigene lvl?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (8. Januar 2009)

Sooo... ich habe schon sehr viel Erfahrung in WoW gemacht, auch mit PServern und den Fägihkeiten von GMs. Ich vermute mal folgendes, weil ein normaler Spieler nicht mal mit einem Programm sowas machen kann, das es entweder ein GM war der langeweile hatte oder du uns hier eine schöne Lügengeschichte auftischt um mal zu testen, wie leich gläubig die Buffed Nutzer sind. 

Die Theorie mit dem Hackprogramm kann ich gleich mal entkräften, denn um irgendwas in WoW für seinen eigenen Vorteil zu verändern müsste man einen Blizzard Server hacken und die sind Bomben sicher. Ich würde wetten das diese Server alle so mit Anti Viren und Anti Hack Programmen zugepflastert sind, das man mit einem einfachen Hacktool nicht dadurch käme. Da bräuchte es schon mehr. Ich habe selber keine Ahnung vom Hacken, ich weiß nicht mal wie man hackt, aber ich stelle es mir schon schwer vor einen Blizz Server zu hacken. 

GMs haben derzeit selber genug zutun und ich bezweifel das die Titanerz abbauen müssen, wenn die auch einfach .additem 36910 eingeben könnten. 

Dem entsprechend bleibt nur noch die möglichkeit das du uns hier anlügst, und da es keine Screens oder dergleichen gibt, kannst du deine Behauptungen auch nicht Beweisen. Was du beschreibst ist nicht möglich, ein level 11 Schurke kann nicht fliegen und durch die Map erst recht nicht, ergo lügst.

Mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen


----------



## Mondaine (8. Januar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Die Theorie mit dem Hackprogramm kann ich gleich mal entkräften, denn um irgendwas in WoW für seinen eigenen Vorteil zu verändern müsste man einen Blizzard Server hacken und die sind Bomben sicher. Ich würde wetten das diese Server alle so mit Anti Viren und Hack Programmen zugepflastert sind, das man mit einem einfachen Hacktool nicht dadurch käme. Da bräuchte es schon mehr. Ich habe selber keine Ahnung vom Hacken, ich weiß nicht mal wie man hackt, aber ich stelle es mir schon schwer vor einen Blizz Server zu hacken.




dafür muss nicht der server gehackt werden, sondern nur die informationen die sich im bei dir im speicher befinden, sowie die datenpakete welche von wow zum server geschickt werden, das geht schon, aber eben man wird schnell entdeckt druch WARDEN.




AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Dem entsprechend bleibt nur noch die möglichkeit das du uns hier anlügst, und da es keine Screens oder dergleichen gibt, kannst du deine Behauptungen auch nicht Beweisen. Was du beschreibst ist nicht möglich, ein level 11 Schurke kann nicht fliegen und durch die Map erst recht nicht, ergo lügst.



Teleport hack..


----------



## nrg (9. Januar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Die Theorie mit dem Hackprogramm kann ich gleich mal entkräften, denn um irgendwas in WoW für seinen eigenen Vorteil zu verändern müsste man einen Blizzard Server hacken und die sind Bomben sicher. Ich würde wetten das diese Server alle so mit Anti Viren und Anti Hack Programmen zugepflastert sind, das man mit einem einfachen Hacktool nicht dadurch käme. Da bräuchte es schon mehr. Ich habe selber keine Ahnung vom Hacken, ich weiß nicht mal wie man hackt, aber ich stelle es mir schon schwer vor einen Blizz Server zu hacken.



Das kann ich entkräften, Teleporthacks gibt es schon seit Jahren. Blizz hat es mal geschafft die aussen vor zu lassen, leider gehen sie wieder. Sie funktionieren eigentlich nur weil die Position des Chars auf dem Client berechnet wird und nicht auf dem Server. Du kannst also wenn du weißt wo im Speicher die Daten stehen diese relativ einfach mit einem Hexeditor ändern. Diese Manipulation lässt sich aber relativ einfach mit Warden erkennen weil ein Zugriff auf den Clienten im RAM gestartet wird.


----------



## Drazmodaan (9. Januar 2009)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nein nein, das hier ist wow




haha^^ genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: Tiaaa, kann es sein dass du davor vllt ein paar paaaaar Bier hattest? So was passiert mir auch manchma....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Egal was du nimmst, gib mir auch was !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wehe du teilst nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Wieso glaubt ihr das nicht?

Wieso sollte er lügen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinser (9. Januar 2009)

mir egal ob er lügt
er sollte erstma nen rechtschreibkurs belegen
is ja grauenhaft sowas


----------



## nrg (9. Januar 2009)

grinser schrieb:


> mir egal ob er lügt
> er sollte erstma nen rechtschreibkurs belegen
> is ja grauenhaft sowas



Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen. Oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (9. Januar 2009)

Im offiziellen Forum hat jemand von nem ähnlichen Vorkommnis geschrieben. Vl is da grade n neuer Hack/Cheat am populär werden? kA


----------



## Quantin Talentino (9. Januar 2009)

Ursli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Steh ich auf dem schlauch oder was. Schaut euch bei den erfolgen mal die aufgedeckten gebiete an, da müsste er doch nur schon mit dem entdecken fast lvl 20 sein. Oder kriegt man keine Erfahrungspunkte wenn die gebiete die man entdeckt sehr viel höher sind als das eigene lvl?


geht nicht, habs mit nem twink damals versucht einfach zu lvln das ich die scherbenwelt erkunde.
bringt keine ep  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frozentires (9. Januar 2009)

grinser schrieb:


> mir egal ob er lügt
> er sollte erstma nen rechtschreibkurs belegen
> is ja grauenhaft sowas



self owned .... 

irgendwie müssen die leute ja jetzt ohne bots an ig gold kommen ...

es gibt mit muss mehr als 100 seiten die über exp und co. berichten ... nur zuviele gehen public und werden von blizz gefixt...

es gibt noch genügend ini exp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur mal bissl  testen ... .


----------



## Vertigos (9. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Welcome 2 Privat Server !



jaja blubb...


----------



## darling - bealgun (9. Januar 2009)

Lieber Gott, lass Hirn regnen.

Also was hier teilweise behauptet, verzapft und geschimpft, vermutet wird ist ja grauenhaft. Wer schon eine weile Wow spielt wird auf dem einen oder anderen Server miterlebt haben, wie lauter lvl1 Gnome mal eine Gold-Kauf-Seite dargestellt haben und die auch locker 3 Wochen in IF rumlagen. Dies wurde damals von den GM's sogar bestätigt, das es keine Twinks bestimmter Leute waren, sondern gezielter Eingriff in die Spielmechanik, vorbei an Warden&Co. 
Da es nicht nur um die einfache Entfernung der Gnom-Leichen ging, sondern auch um die Verhinderung weiter derartiger Eingriffe, blieben die meisten 2-3 Wochen halt rumliegen.

Nun gibt es auch Teleport-Hacks, die immer weiter verändert werden, nur um
1. das Spiel zu stören,
2. sich einen Vorteil zu erschaffen,
3. Items zu Gold & zu Geld machen.

Da nützt auch das kindische P-Server-Geheule der Unwissenden nichts, es ist nunmal fakt, das es geht. Nur die problematik, das man verdächtigt wird und später gebannt etc erhöht sich stark.
Ob der TE oder sonstwer nun nen Screenie zeigt bringt auch nichts, weil ein Standbild derartiges Verhalten auch nicht deutlich zeigen kann. Aber nee, lieber erstmal flamen und andere beleidigen.

Und Leute wie b1ubb sollte man sowieso gleich ignorieren, ausser man hat nen Abo bei den Zeugen Jehovas und hat keine eigene Meinung.

lg, Darling


----------



## Shurycain (9. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und woher weißt du das es solche Programme gibt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war echt froh, mich mal ne Weil nicht über deine Posts ärgern zu müssen. Echt mal, was tragen den deine Posts bei, auser `+ 1 ` im Postcounter.

@Topic, Cheater denke ich nicht, da das Blizz  sofort merken würde. Allerdings habe ich letztens auch schon n lvl 60 iger im Sholzarbecken Erze farmen sehen, also es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt. Das mit dem in der Erde verschwinden, wird wohl ein Bug sein.

Shury


----------



## Jay316 (9. Januar 2009)

darling schrieb:


> ausser man hat nen Abo bei den Zeugen Jehovas und hat keine eigene Meinung.
> 
> lg, Darling




Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (9. Januar 2009)

morgen...

hab das auch schon beobachtet, mir wurden gestern mehrere titan sowie reiche saronitadern vor den augen abgebaut (weggeninjad)...der char "gxgxfcfc" war dabei unsichtbar...woran ich trotzdem gesehn hab das "er" es war? kampflogg....klar ich koennte es auf die laggs schieben aber mittags um 3 laufen die server noch flüssig...
oder auf den gebietsfortschritt, wie in eiskrone + sturmgipfel....aber das gibts soweit ich weiß in 1k winter ned...(ich hab dort keine qs gemacht, ich farm da nur^^ und das der chinese dort questet glaub ich auch ned)

und nochwas : als ich letztens die nacht durch gefarmt hab, farmte ne zeit lang n allischurke mit mir, ich hab mich gewundert das er oft plötzlich auftauchte (ohne "verlässt verstohlenheit* meldung im logg -.-) , bis ich dahinter kam das er sich zu den erzen porten kann, wie blinzeln vom mage, richtete sich aus *blink* war er beim erz (natuerlich NUR titan)-ticket geschrieben, weg war er =)

und NEIN ...ich spiele auf blackrock, nicht auf einem p-server...

ich glaube dir TE ^^ , das war sicher kein bug....

ps. lvl beschränkung fuer sammelberufe aufgehoben, es ist keine seltenheit das lvl17 chars in nordend rumturnen un kräutern auf max zu bringen oder ähnliches...

mfg notoes


----------



## Nicorobbin (9. Januar 2009)

Im endeffekt wars ein Magier der sich weggeblinzelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manche Leute nehmen halt nicht nur ingame "bewustseinserweiternde Stoffe"....


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. Januar 2009)

Ok, ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, falls es schon geschrieben wurde: Entschuldigung!



Bloodysynes schrieb:


> 1.mit lvl 11 nach tausendwinter kommen ,ok kein prob ,mit mage nach dalaran und da das portal zu tasend winter.


Richtig: Mit Mage nach Dalaran. Das Portal nach Tausendwinter hat eine Levelbeschränkung. Nach Tausendwinter kann man auch laufen, wenn die Antwort zu drei richtig ist.



Bloodysynes schrieb:


> 2.mit lvl 11 eine BB fertigkeit von 450 für titanerz  das ist unmöglich da man lvl 20 haben muss um von 150 bis 225 zu skillen .


Wurde wie bereits erwähnt aufgehoben.



Bloodysynes schrieb:


> 3. mit einem lvl 11 char Unter bzw über die map kommmen .
> Bis her habe ich gedacht das Wow eines der Cheats freihen games sei abgesehen von Farm bots,aba das gehört wohl der vergangenheit an .


Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Kollisionsberechnung aufgrund ihrer Komplexität und der Antwortzeiten der Server auf dem Client (also Deinem Rechner) ausgeführt werden. Wenn man das Clientprogramm so abändert, dass es keine Kollision mehr gibt, kann man sich quasi frei im 3D Raum bewegen. Der Server wird das wohl nicht mehr überprüfen und nur die übermittelten Ortsdaten des Clients auswerten und weitergeben. Würde ich so programmieren, wenn das performant laufen soll...

grüße
wolke


----------



## notoes (9. Januar 2009)

@Nicorobbin

ich weiß garnet richtig was ich zu diesem comment sagen soll -.- 

ich bin sprachlos...und ich hasse dich...

 notoes


----------



## Arunnir (9. Januar 2009)

Genau das gleiche ist mir auch passiert. Bei mir wars aber ein lvl 11 Priester. Ziemlich komische Situation...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. Januar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> [...], denn um irgendwas in WoW für seinen eigenen Vorteil zu verändern müsste man einen Blizzard Server hacken und die sind Bomben sicher. Ich würde wetten das diese Server alle so mit Anti Viren und Anti Hack Programmen zugepflastert sind, das man mit einem einfachen Hacktool nicht dadurch käme.



Das glaube ich weniger. Aus meiner Entwicklererfahrung würde ich aufgrund von Latenz und Rechenaufwand Kollisionsberechnungen am Client vollziehen und vom Client nur die aktuellen Ortskoordinaten auf den Server übertragen (bessere Lastverteilung und niedrigere Bandbreite). 
Der Hack wäre also nicht mehr ganz so wild, weil man 'nur' im Code der eigenen WoW-Installation rumpfuschen müsste.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. Januar 2009)

Es gibt nur eine Lösung:

Namen merken, sofort ein Ticket eröffnen ....


... und hoffen das die überhaupt was gegen die unternehmen können/wollen.

Screens wären bestimmt auch kein Fehler.

Aber was mich an der Sache am meisten Ärgert, es sind die Sch...user die sich Gold bei den  Goldfarmern
für echte Euros kaufen und die Farmer alles tun, uns das Spiel zu versauen.

Einschließlich Accounts hacken.

Für mich sind die Spieler die Gold kaufen der letzte Abschaum.


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser lvl 11 Schurke von dem link auf Seite 2 oder 3 ist glaube kein PvP Char. Crap Waffen und neben Bergbau kein Ingi für Kopf. Natürlich fehlt auch der Kopfenchant und diverse Items. Ich denke evtl wurde der wirklich mit Hexer oder so gepusht nur um Leuten zu beweisen das es geht den auf 450 zu bringen. Die Geschichte mit unter der Erde laufen und Hacks und so glaube ich hier nicht da es keinen Screen dazu gibt, noch dazu warum sollte er so blöd sein das vor nem anderen Bergbauer zu machen der eh scho nen Hals hat *g* Aber wenigstens habt ihr was zu spekulieren hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Evtl ists auch der Twink vom TE und wollte mal schaun was ihr alle so denkt *g*


----------



## Shintuargar (9. Januar 2009)

Ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich mal zu Classiczeiten, urplötzlich tauchte - kurz bevor ich am Vorkommen war - ein Krieger auf, baute ab und löste sich in Luft auf. Ich hab drauf geachtet, er ist nicht weggelaufen oder dergleichen. Er war auf der Stelle weg. Anzumerken dabei ist, dass er ein Buchstabenwirrwar als Namen hatte und irgendwie halb im Boden zu stecken schien.

Seitdem hab soetwas allerdings nicht nochmal beobachten können. Ist wie gesagt zu Classiczeiten geschehen.


----------



## Bighorn (9. Januar 2009)

Joo zu 100% ein Fall von cheaten. Der Eigentümer des Chars kann meißt nicht mal was dafür weil er Opfer eines hacks wurde.
Zumindest wenn der Name kein Buchstabenwirrwar ist.

Mein Krieger ist erst letzte Woche auf diese Weise durch Tausendwinter gespurtet. 

Nach einem 24Stundenbann hat mir ein GM geflüstert das der Char auffällig geworden ist und mit Verdacht auf nen Hack gesperrt wurde.
War leider auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er konnte mir genau sagen zu welcher Zeit das passiert ist.
Wenn es also von nem GM heißt "Problem ist uns bekannt ..." liegt es darann, das es automatisch Meldungen gibt wenn gecheatet wird.
Ein Ticket kann den Bann höchstens beschleunigen.


----------



## Seryma (9. Januar 2009)

Auch Blizzard ist nicht Hack-Sicher, der Jumphack z. B., welcher einem den 1000-fachen Sprung ermöglicht, ist verwendbar... somit kann man jede Stelle erreichen...


----------



## Omas Zwerg (9. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht...
Mage, Portal nach Dala, und dann Hexer Port nach Tausendwinter?
Und das mit der lvl beschränkung für sammlerberufe wurd glaube ich aufgehoben, sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## LostPain (9. Januar 2009)

Also... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir gehen mal davon aus er hat gehackt...
Speedhack lässt sich ausschließen da das alles an den Server gesendet wird und ein ''anticheat'' dagegen sogar ein anfänger scripten könnte ^^
Maphack da die Maps auf eurem Pc laufen kann man diese verändern wenn man weiß wie... aber dies sollte man wircklich nur machen wenn mans kann...

Ich würde immer noch sagen es war ein einfacher BUG..

und wenn ich völligen Müll laber..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lasst mich ^^


----------



## nrg (9. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Dieser lvl 11 Schurke von dem link auf Seite 2 oder 3 ist glaube kein PvP Char. Crap Waffen und neben Bergbau kein Ingi für Kopf. Natürlich fehlt auch der Kopfenchant und diverse Items.



Ingibrille, die kleine, brauch er nicht da er 500 HP durch den Bergbau kriegt und mit der Kräuterkunde einen HoT der mit 400 tickt. Wenn er da Ingi lernen würde wäre er mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert. Dazu kommt das er bevor er levelt wohl seine Berufe pushen wird, erst danach wird er auf Level 19 gespielt.

Unter der Karte laufen ist technisch gesehen kein großer Aufwand, da die Positionierung deines Chars auf dem Client realisiert wird ist es durch Mapchanging möglich unter der Karte der anderen Spieler zu laufen. Für deinen Client bist du auf dem Boden, für alle anderen wirst du im Boden angezeigt. Du kannst nicht durch die Karte fallen weil du ja auf der Textur bleibst, zumindest auf deinem Rechner. Es gibt diverse Videos von geänderten Karten in BGs, wo man unter der Karte reiten kann bis zur Fahne in AB oder WS. Schau mal unter Mapchange oder Modellchange bei Google nach, da findest du einiges.


----------



## Veros (Kargath) (30. Juli 2009)

hier mal ein video zu dem gestellten problem dieses themas (es bestätigt diesen hack)
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6396514/3_Hack...isod_und_Pengka


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juli 2009)

eigenntlich kann man in wow net hacken weil
position laufgeschwindigkeit alle stats life + mana auf dem server gespeichert sind und man somit den server hacken müsste um zu hacken und blizzards server hacken is net grad einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juli 2009)

Veros schrieb:


> hier mal ein video zu dem gestellten problem dieses themas (es bestätigt diesen hack)
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6396514/3_Hack...isod_und_Pengka


das hatte doch nix mit hacken zu tun, nach 1k winter kommst du ganz einfach von dalaran aus durchs portal da brauchste dich net hinhacken


----------



## Exid (30. Juli 2009)

Veros schrieb:


> hier mal ein video zu dem gestellten problem dieses themas (es bestätigt diesen hack)
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6396514/3_Hack...isod_und_Pengka



kranker Shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (30. Juli 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> das hatte doch nix mit hacken zu tun, nach 1k winter kommst du ganz einfach von dalaran aus durchs portal da brauchste dich net hinhacken


Und unter der Erde rennt man auch ständig rum ... ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (30. Juli 2009)

ähm der cheat passiert auf den PC da man dort die Y Einstellung (also Höhe u Tiefe)


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (30. Juli 2009)

Bloodysynes schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Liben,
> Heute ist mir echt was seltsames unter die augen gekommen.
> Ich bin mal wider ne runde erz farman gegangen in tausendwinter,
> Ich sehe eine Titanader, reite hin und mach rechzklick darauf und bekomme die meldung das dies berreits benuzt wird.
> ...



Wörter wie : 

- Liben
- wider
- farman
- rechzklick
- berreits
- aba
- nexten
- freihen

gehören nicht zum Inhalt eines Deutschen Wörterbuches.

Note 6 sitzen geblieben.

Nix verstehen was du schreiben tut mich Leid.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (30. Juli 2009)

Wie oben erwähnt. Das ist ein Portalhack mit dem man unter der Map läuft und abbaut. 
Bekannt sind hier eigentlich die lvl59er DK´s für - gemeldet habe ich viele, aber mehr als weiterhin munter einloggen und abbauen tun sie nicht. 
GM´s sperren nicht usw....


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (30. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> fullquote



Schön das du jetzt den TE Nachhilfe in Rechtschreibung geben willst der wohl nie wieder hier ein Blick reinwirft da der TE diesen text schon am 08.01.2009 verfasst hat also schon knapp 7 Monate alt ist. 

Zum Inhalt des Posts: Mir haben auch schon öfters Farmchars Das Erz vor der Nase geklaut weil die unter der Erde gehackt haben. Gesehen hat man sie nicht nur das Hackgeräusch konnte man hören und man bekam die Meldung wird bereits benutzt.


----------



## Woodspirit (30. Juli 2009)

Wer buddelt denn einen schon halb verwesten Thread aus???


----------



## __FL3X (30. Juli 2009)

Hat erst vor ein paar Tagen einen Thread gegeben wo solche Probleme "besprochen" wurden.
Und das hat absolut nichts mit Privatserver zu tun.
Dieser jemand benutz ein Hackprogramm mit der er unter die map kommt, und dort springt er dann zb. von erz zu erz.
Das Problem von Blizzard ist das wenn so ein Farmcharakter gemeldet wird dieser erst überprüft werden muss, und das dauert eine weile.


----------



## Käs am Schlabbe (30. Juli 2009)

Einfach mal /who Wintergrasp (Für Leute mit DE Client eben /wer Tausendwinter) eingeben, plötzlich sind da 58-60 Hunter in Wintergrasp mit merkwürdigen Namen, sind eben wie dieser Rogue Bots / Chinafarmer die per Fly hack unter Wintergrasp fliegen und die Erze von "unten" abbauen.

Das gibts auch in anderen Gebieten, nur in Wintergrasp gibt nicht soviele mobs von denen man Aggro ziehen kann, Stormpeaks / Icecrown stehen bei den meisten Erzen paar 80er von denen ein Lowie trotz hacks Aggro ziehen wird.


----------



## fabdiem (30. Juli 2009)

wie sie alle wieda "omg privatserver" schrein

also entweder is der te wirklich aufm privatserver,
er will uns natzen

oder es stimmt, was durchaus möglich ist
hab gehört dass sowas irgendwie mit bestimmten hacks noch möglich ist


----------



## 4nasty (30. Juli 2009)

ês gibt so ziehmlich alles an hacks, exploits, bugs und programme für wow .... und das weis ich deshalb, weil man sich auch die updates für warden ansehen kann. manche werden dedected und andere wiederum nicht. einfach alles melden was einem komisch vorkommt.


----------



## Dezi (30. Juli 2009)

es kann echt gut sein.. ich hab auch neulich jmd unter der map "gesehen" auch in 1k und am erze farmen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. war aber horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

also nix von wegen p-server... das geht anscheinend echt irgendwie..

so long

Dezi


----------



## Natar (30. Juli 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Jaja das is mal wieder ne spitzen antwort (Zähler pushen mehr nicht)
> Warum sollte man auf nem PServer Erz farmen man bekommt da die items hinterhergeschmissen.
> 
> P.s Gibts überhaupt schon PServer mit Wotlk



und wieder ein beitrag eines kleinen unwissenden ......
gibt p-server von jener und jener sorte, aber das willst du mit deiner einstellung nicht akzeptieren was

PS: inbe4close


----------



## Forenliebling (30. Juli 2009)

naja es gibt ja auch ein trick wie man die dateien verändern kann das man zu gm insel kommt dann gibts wahrscheinlich auch tricks wie man die dateien verändern kann das man in der map verschwindet ist aber net  erlaubt


----------



## Darussios (30. Juli 2009)

Veros schrieb:


> hier mal ein video zu dem gestellten problem dieses themas (es bestätigt diesen hack)
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6396514/3_Hack...isod_und_Pengka



Gz du hast einen Thread gerezzt, der seit 6 Monaten tot war.


----------



## Exhumedx (30. Juli 2009)

Dede dedededededede


----------



## SulTaNkx (30. Juli 2009)

das problem ist schon lange bekannt es sind bots die sich unter der map bewegen ..........das gabs schon zu wow classic zeiten
wenn man in 1kw mal auf wer liste geht sieht man oft dks auf stufe 58-59 die in dem gebiet unterwegs sind und die werden da wohl kaum pvp machen genauso ist im sholazar becken auch man hört wie das erz abgebaut wird steht eigentlich sogar auf dem vorkommen aber sieht niemanden;(


----------



## Millencolin (30. Juli 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> ganz einfach nen dreckiger hacker...mit irgenwelchen *cheat* programme...es gibt sone scheiße wo du zb nen befehl eingibst und dann vom wald direkt nach og kommst...sind verboten und sone scheiße sollteste sofort melden weil diese leute das spiel nur kaputt machen mit ihren beschissenen programmen



was bistn du fürn depp

lern erstmal richtig schreiben ...


----------



## Treni (30. Juli 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> ganz einfach nen dreckiger hacker...mit irgenwelchen *cheat* programme...es gibt sone scheiße wo du zb nen befehl eingibst und dann vom wald direkt nach og kommst...sind verboten und sone scheiße sollteste sofort melden weil diese leute das spiel nur kaputt machen mit ihren beschissenen programmen




hast keine ahnung von wow was?

lässt dich durch nen hexer einfach nach tausendwinter porten hat ja keine lvl beschränkung!
sammelberufe sind stufenunabhängig und du kannst mit lvl 1 schon 450 haben, wurde mal reingepatcht!
fand ich ganz klasse damals als ich das game noch zockte =)


----------



## Monoecus (30. Juli 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Jaja das is mal wieder ne spitzen antwort (Zähler pushen mehr nicht)
> Warum sollte man auf nem PServer Erz farmen man bekommt da die items hinterhergeschmissen.
> 
> P.s Gibts überhaupt schon PServer mit Wotlk



Sogar 99% Bugfreie auf dem aktuellsten Patch...


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

War bei mir letztens auch.

Nackter lvl 42 Magier farmt unterm Boden Erze und Blümchen.
Habs nem GM gepetzt :}


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Juli 2009)

Einfach mal den Thread "Eine neue Art von Bot" suchen, dort wurde alles ausfürhlich und breit erklärt, wie es geht, was das für Affen sind und warum es dauert bis dies Leute / Accs gsperrt werden.

Es wird auf jeden Fall gesperrt, von den 8 Chars die ich in den letzten 12 Tagen gemeldet habe sind inzwischen 7 gebannt, es dauert nur alles seine Zeit und warum das so ist, auch das steht in dem erwähnten Thread.

Also alle Wichtigtuer und Schlaumeier: KOPP ZU und denken und die SuFu nutzen, die gibt es nicht ohne Grund.

Immerhin konnte ich über den einen Clown gut lachen, mit seiner Y-Koordinate usw.

Kleiner Mann, die Höhe wird durch die Z-Koordinate ermittelt, denn X und Y sind für Länge und Breite zuständig, also wenn man schon mit irgendeiner Info posen möchte, die man woanders aufgeschnappt hat, dann bitte richtig.

Das mit dem "in" der Textur ist auch Gülle, denn die Ursache ist eine andere.

WoW ist schichtweise aufgebaut, was eigentlich jeder schon mal in SW erlebt hat, wenn man die Maus in bestimmten Positionen hält, dann kann man "unter" die Oberfläche schauen und erblickt die Polygone, aus denen der Untergrund aufgebaut ist.

Da sich diese überlappen, egal ob im sichtbaren und damit "legalen" Bereich, oder unterirdisch, das ist Banane.

Ist sicherlich schon mal jedem passiert, das er auf einem vermeintlich ebenen Gebiet an etwas hängen geblieben ist, z. B. einem nahezu unsichtbaren Vorsprung, einem nur einen Pixel hohen Ast oder ähnlichem.

In Tausendwinter hat man nun zusätzlich das Problem, das es von vier anderen Gebieten umschlossen ist, nimmt man die eine Ini dazu sogar von fünf und das sich dadurch Digne überlappen, die von ihrer Zuordnung her eigentlich in das nächste Gebiet gehören.

Kann jeder austesten: neben der Werkstatt Ostfunk, also wenn man von der Festung aus runter reitet nach Süden, dann links davon,

Dort gibt eine dunkelbraune Fläche, sozusagen "eisfrei", an deren Kante etwas Eis vorhanden ist und bei der unter der Wasseroberfläche meist Saronit vorhanden ist.

Wenn man dort unter die Oberfläche zum Erzvorkommen schwimmt, dann bekommt man plötzlich die "Kampfmeldungen" der Viecher unten angezeigt, mit ist der Name des Ortes gerade entfallen, aber man muss dort für eine Quest aus Sternruh hin, als Allianzler.

Zudem kann man an dieser Stelle UNTER Wasser aufmounten, da diese Stelle für das Gebiet Drachenöde EBENERDIG und nicht unter Wasser liegt !

Ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen und das andere Problem ist die Positionierung von Spielern auf ihren Reittieren.

Schon mal gewundert warum jemand auf einem Elekk oder Mammut, da fällt es am meisten auf, zur Hälfte im "Boden" verschwunden ist, weil das Mount ziemlich mittig auf einem Vorsrpung, Stein oder was auch immer steht ?

Gehört alles zusammen und deswegen ist das mit dem "in" der Textur Schwachsinn, denn wenn es nur eine "Bodenebene" geben würde, dann würden solche "Hacks" nicht funktionieren, da dann ja ab einer bestimmten Tiefe unter der Oberfläche nichts mehr vorhanden wäre und die Chars dadurch bis auf den eigentlichen Nullpunkt durchfallen würden.

Dieser Nullpunkt ist für die Spielfiguren zudem relativ, da er vom tiefsten Punkt der gesamten !!!! Spiellandschaft aus berechnet wird, welcher in Nordend vor der Küste liegt,

Aus dem Grund schauen diese Bots auch immer mal wieder mit dem Kopf "aus dem Boden" heraus, weil sie unter der Hügeltextur auf dem eigentlichen "Boden" stehen, auf dem dieser Hügel aufsetzt usw. usf.

Noch Fragen ?

Dann SuFu und da fällt mir noch was ein: die Effekte der bescheidenen WoW-Grafik haben Spieler schon vor Jahren ausgenutzt, z. B um ins alte Dalaran hinein zu kommen, auch das kann man hier problemlos mit der SuFu finden.


----------



## C0deX (30. Juli 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Welcome 2 Privat Server !



Es handelt sich nciht um einen Privatserver bei solchen Dingen. Ich hab selber jemand auf Zuluhed reportet deswegen, Blizz kennt das Problem des Portalhacks auch konnte bisher allerdings das nutzen nicht verhindern sondern nur auffällige sperren. Siehe offizielles Forum im GM-Bereich wird das auch behandelt.


----------



## kackbuhn (30. Juli 2009)

Screen or it didtn happens


----------



## Regine55 (30. Juli 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Thread "Eine neue Art von Bot" suchen, dort wurde alles ausfürhlich und breit erklärt, wie es geht, was das für Affen sind und warum es dauert bis dies Leute / Accs gsperrt werden.
> 
> [...]



Sehr ausführliche und gute Erläuterung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (30. Juli 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> sammelberufe sind stufenunabhängig und du kannst mit lvl 1 schon 450 haben, wurde mal reingepatcht!





> hast keine ahnung von wow was?


----------



## Alloaaa (30. Juli 2009)

Bashu schrieb:


> Nix mit Privatserver! Xd
> Da hat einfach ein Boon mal neinen Emuhacker auf'm Offiserver benutzt, nix besonderes..
> 
> Bann? I glaub nicht das er auffliegt!^^



Mit dem Emuhacker läge die Banchance wohl bei nahezu 100%


----------



## Super PePe (30. Juli 2009)

"Kleiner Mann, die Höhe wird durch die Z-Koordinate ermittelt, denn X und Y sind für Länge und Breite zuständig, also wenn man schon mit irgendeiner Info posen möchte, die man woanders aufgeschnappt hat, dann bitte richtig."

da widerspreche ich dir mal 
bei mir definiert die F-Koordinate die Position zu D
etwas weniger eigene selbstüberhöhung im text würde deinem gesunden halbwissen gut stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4nasty (30. Juli 2009)

eines der bekannstesten programme nennt sich xyz...damit kann man sich unter jeweiligen map porten und...jenachdem ob darunter texturen sind die auf  denen man laufen kann. warden dedected solche programme mehr oder weniger. kommt auf die programmierung an.


----------



## Decision (30. Juli 2009)

> wenn das *war* ist
> 
> Nein nein, das hier ist wow



Made my Day xD


----------



## pmolurus (30. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe die rechtschreibfehler waren absicht sonst wird mir anders ^^
aber ja ich hab auch sowas schon gesehn das ein lv 50 in der tundra fleisch/leder farmt von den tieren keine ahnung wie das gehn soll aber er hats gemacht


----------



## WeRkO (30. Juli 2009)

4nasty schrieb:


> eines der bekannstesten programme nennt sich xyz...damit kann man sich unter jeweiligen map porten und...jenachdem ob darunter texturen sind die auf  denen man laufen kann. warden dedected solche programme mehr oder weniger. kommt auf die programmierung an.



Gibt davon aber mittlerweile auch ne neue version, welche zwar anders heisst aber gleich funktioniert^^


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> gebankraubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day xD


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> "Kleiner Mann, die Höhe wird durch die Z-Koordinate ermittelt, denn X und Y sind für Länge und Breite zuständig, also wenn man schon mit irgendeiner Info posen möchte, die man woanders aufgeschnappt hat, dann bitte richtig."
> 
> da widerspreche ich dir mal
> bei mir definiert die F-Koordinate die Position zu D
> ...



Und der nächste Hirnakrobat

Schon mal AddOns wie "Meta Map", Cartographer oder ähnliches benutzt ?

Was zeigen die an F. 45,5 - D: 36,9 ?

Oder X: 45,5 - Y: 36,9 ?

Schon mal ein GPS-Gerät benutzt ?
Das zeigt auch kein F zu D System an, von daher: runter von der Palme, kleiner Affe, denn man lernt schon in der Schule das Koordinaten im X-Y angezeigt werden, plus Z, wenn es um 3D geht.

Wie war das mit der "eigenen Selbstüberhöhung" ?

Lern Deutsch und dich richtig zu artikulieren, ansonsten lass es einfach, du Blender.


----------



## Marzani (30. Juli 2009)

Bloodysynes schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Liben,
> Heute ist mir echt was seltsames unter die augen gekommen.
> Ich bin mal wider ne runde erz farman gegangen in tausendwinter,
> Ich sehe eine Titanader, reite hin und mach rechzklick darauf und bekomme die meldung das dies berreits benuzt wird.
> ...




Normalerweise sind es ausrangierte Chars aus gehackten Accounts oder 58er Todesritter, die ohne Mount mit nahezu 450% durch die Luft schwimmen.
Es handelt sich um Exploiter, die mit Drittanbieterprogrammen agieren, um sich in künstlichen Lags (Sandbox) zu bewegen. Da die Engine bei manchen
dieser Exploits noch nicht erkennend greift, meldet die Namen einfach mit Angabe der Situation an einen GM, die kümmern sich darum.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (30. Juli 2009)

Ihr wisst schon das die y -Achse immer nach oben zeigt die Z- Achse hat die selbe Ebene wie die X-Achse


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (30. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das die y -Achse immer nach oben zeigt die Z- Achse hat die selbe Ebene wie die X-Achse



wenn du von einem Koordinaten System ausgehst welches du von oben siehst wie es im Mathe Unterricht gezeichnet wird stimmt das legst du es aber quer auf den Boden und nutzt es als boden ist x nicht mehr hoch sondern tief in den Raum rein. Deswegen ja auch  x= 45 y= 47 auf der map steht mob xy und Z ist hierbei dann die Höhe.


----------



## FrAkE (30. Juli 2009)

Das was er schreibt ist garnicht so dumm,
ich zocke auf Durotan.

und gehe auch erz farmen im Becken z.b.

und da hab ich auch mal einen Hunter gesehen er war nicht level 11 aber 45 unf hirß ihrgend wie "ghtlfd"
und er ist auch unter der map und immer etwas nach oben gegangen und wieder runter und war sehr schnell weg.

ich denk mal wie jeder weiß gibt es chinafarmer auf den servern
und ich denk mal die menge gold die die immer da im /2 channel anbieten muss auch ihrgend wie verdient werden.
Sie werden woll alle "Cheaten" und ihre menge wirklich zusammen zu bekommen
und wens ie gebannt werden ja und?

da drüben kostet das Spiel nen par cent umgerechnet und für die großen konzerne ist das glaub ich kein verlust


trozdem in allem
lasst es alle bleiben
macht eure Dailys und kommt nicht auf die gedanken solche programme sich zu besorgen


Mfg

Adragon


----------



## BossRulE (30. Juli 2009)

ihr wisst schon das der eigentliche thread 6 monate alt ist?


----------



## Super PePe (30. Juli 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Und der nächste Hirnakrobat
> 
> Schon mal AddOns wie "Meta Map", Cartographer oder ähnliches benutzt ?
> 
> ...




ja das lernt ihr in den schulen und an der uni darf man das dann wieder aus euren köpfen prügeln 

deine hilflose art mir hier persönlich zu kommen, zeugt von der benannten selbstüberhöhung (edit: die deinen einwurf, der im inhalt richtig ist, leider entwertet und sowas find ich bedauerlicher als ein text ohne inhalt...)


----------



## FrAkE (30. Juli 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon das der eigentliche thread 6 monate alt ist?



Was interessiert das? schon mal überlegt das es neue leute in forum gibt und das sie einfach los fragen?
wenn du keine richtige antwort hast dan schreibt nix geh auf deinen WoW server und sein in deiner RL welt ohne witz luete wie dich sind direkt auf /ig

--------------------------------------------------------------

so zur frage :


Das was er schreibt ist garnicht so dumm,
ich zocke auf Durotan.

und gehe auch erz farmen im Becken z.b.

und da hab ich auch mal einen Hunter gesehen er war nicht level 11 aber 45 unf hirß ihrgend wie "ghtlfd"
und er ist auch unter der map und immer etwas nach oben gegangen und wieder runter und war sehr schnell weg.

ich denk mal wie jeder weiß gibt es chinafarmer auf den servern
und ich denk mal die menge gold die die immer da im /2 channel anbieten muss auch ihrgend wie verdient werden.
Sie werden woll alle "Cheaten" und ihre menge wirklich zusammen zu bekommen
und wens ie gebannt werden ja und?

da drüben kostet das Spiel nen par cent umgerechnet und für die großen konzerne ist das glaub ich kein verlust


trozdem in allem
lasst es alle bleiben
macht eure Dailys und kommt nicht auf die gedanken solche programme sich zu besorgen


Mfg

Adragon


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. Juli 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hättest mal Fotos gemacht. So glaubt dir das keiner. Deswegen wohl eher Privatserver.




Ich denke netmal das es darum geht das es nen priv server war, ich glaube, da er selber schreibt "dachte wow wär cheatfrei" und wir alle wissen ein mmo ist das, ist das einfach nur der versuch wow schlecht zumachen, tja ich sag ma so, EPIC fail..


----------



## Crodar (30. Juli 2009)

Stoppt die Leichenfledderei.

/Vote 4 Close


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. Juli 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon das der eigentliche thread 6 monate alt ist?


ohh^^


----------



## kingkryzon (30. Juli 2009)

gibt schon riesen fred darüber wie man unter 1k winter kommt und wie die da hacken usw einfach ticket auf un sonst nix


----------



## FrAkE (30. Juli 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Ich denke netmal das es darum geht das es nen priv server war, ich glaube, da er selber schreibt "dachte wow wär cheatfrei" und wir alle wissen ein mmo ist das, ist das einfach nur der versuch wow schlecht zumachen, tja ich sag ma so, EPIC fail..



EIn mmo ist cheat frei?
lebst du hinterm Mond?

WOW z.b. ist schon lange nicht mehr cheat frei von farmbots die stunden  lang nen mob um klatschen.
oder hack wp man schnell läuft und laags durch (sandbox) einfach ausweicht so das man die hacker fast nicht sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir sind auch schon öffters erze einfach so verschwunden obwohl ich der einzige am abbauen war und da stand wird schon benutzt und dan sah man da auf einmal einen weg huschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (30. Juli 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Ich denke netmal das es darum geht das es nen priv server war, ich glaube, da er selber schreibt "dachte wow wär cheatfrei" und wir alle wissen ein mmo ist das, ist das einfach nur der versuch wow schlecht zumachen, tja ich sag ma so, EPIC fail..




rofl WoW ist sicher nicht Cheatfrei es gibt genug was man machen kann. Es handelt sich um unsere Server und um keine Privatserver.

Siehe auch offizielles Forum http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...91768&sid=3 die letzten Seiten wird das hier schon etwas länger behandelt.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. Juli 2009)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Nein nein, das hier ist wow


Hehe..ich weiß Deine witzige Phase, er meinte wahr mit h, aber ich verstehe Deinen Joke,nur für die anderen.


fortuneNext schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung!
> Er hat das Erz quasi *gehackt*!
> 
> 
> ...


Hacken
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche
Hacken bezeichnet:

die Aktivität von &#8594;Hackern (Subkultur) 
die lautmalerische Umschreibung von &#8594;Tastatureingaben vornehmen 
in manchen Regionen Deutschlands die manuelle Bodenbearbeitung mittels einer &#8594;Hacke oder &#8594;Spitzhacke 
das Fällen und Zerlegen von Bäumen mithilfe einer &#8594;Axt (Werkzeug) 
ein Vorbereitungsverfahren in der Lebensmittelherstellung, siehe &#8594;Hacken (Kochen) 
in der Verhaltensbiologie ein aggressives Verhalten gegenüber Artgenossen, siehe &#8594;Hackordnung 
den Tanzstil zum &#8594;Gabber (Hardcore Techno) 
musizieren auf bzw. mit dem &#8594;Hackbrett oder aggressives Bedienen einer (Schlag-)Gitarre 
eine besondere Art und Weise des Gitarrespielens, meist besser als &#8594;&#8222;Picking&#8220; bekannt 
in der Umgangssprache den exzessiven Alkoholkonsum (auch: &#8222;hacke voll&#8220; oder: &#8222;hacken extrem&#8220, siehe &#8594;Trinkgelage 
einen umgangssprachlichen Begriff für die Mehrzahl der Ferse (Hacke vom Fuß),
in Verbindung damit: 
eine Umschreibung für &#8222;dummes, unerklärliches Handeln&#8220;: &#8222;einen Hackenschuss haben&#8220; oder: &#8222;einen am Hacken haben&#8220; 
sowie verfolgt zu werden: &#8222;jemanden auf den Hacken zu haben&#8220; 
 Diese Seite ist eine Begriffsklärung zur Unterscheidung mehrerer mit demselben Wort bezeichneter Begriffe. 

Von &#8222;http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacken&#8220;
Kategorie: Begriffsklärung

Quelle:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacken

Du liegst auf meiner Humorwelle! *lacht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ja das lernt ihr in den schulen und an der uni darf man das dann wieder aus euren köpfen prügeln
> 
> deine hilflose art mir hier persönlich zu kommen, zeugt von der benannten selbstüberhöhung (edit: die deinen einwurf, der im inhalt richtig ist, leider entwertet und sowas find ich bedauerlicher als ein text ohne inhalt...)



Mein Kleiner, um mal auf deinem Niveau zu bleiben: Leute wie dich habe ich jahrelang "behandelt", Personen, die mit ihrem verstaubten und realitätsfremden "Wissen" um sich werfen.

WENN du tatsächlich an der Uni anderen Leuten etwas "aus dem Hirn prügeln" würdest hättest du mehr Verstand, als du hier an den Tag legst, denn nicht ich bin dir in einer "hilflosen Art" gekommen, sondern du mir, doch leider fehlt solchen Leuten wie dir immer die Einsicht.

Es geht hier um Koordinanten, nicht um relative Positionsbestimmung, bei der man andere Methoden benutzt.

Koordinaten werden seit Jahrhunderten in X-Y Manier aufgezeichnet und verwendet, selbst wenn man statt Dezimalstellen Gradangaben benutzt, bei denen dann aber die Z-Koordinate wegfällt und anders ermittelt bzw. dargestellt wird.

Ergo: du prügelst ganz sicher niemandem irgendein Halbwissen aus dem Kopf, sondern bist eher jemand, der vielleicht und vermutlich an der Uni einsehen musste, das sein eigenes "Wissen" bis dahin zum Teil falsch oder fehlerhaft gewesen ist.

Auch dein recht erbärmliches Deutsch bzw. die Art der Artikulation zeugt davon, da du nicht einmal die Grammatik ausreichend beherrschst.

Das deine Vorwürfe zudem auf dich selbst zutreffen, das erkennst du sowieso nicht, denn dazu ist dein Ego zu sehr aus- bzw. fehlgeprägt.

Von daher: willkommen in der Realität.


Und dieses Mal habe ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht nach möglichen Tippfehlern zu suchen, also : flame on.


----------



## Super PePe (30. Juli 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Mein Kleiner, um mal auf deinem Niveau zu bleiben: Leute wie dich habe ich jahrelang "behandelt", Personen, die mit ihrem verstaubten und realitätsfremden "Wissen" um sich werfen.
> 
> WENN du tatsächlich an der Uni anderen Leuten etwas "aus dem Hirn prügeln" würdest hättest du mehr Verstand, als du hier an den Tag legst, denn nicht ich bin dir in einer "hilflosen Art" gekommen, sondern du mir, doch leider fehlt solchen Leuten wie dir immer die Einsicht.
> 
> ...



ich geb' dir da mal recht, dann hab ich meine ruhe und dein ego eine gelegenheit weniger etwas zu lernen. (ich hoffe das deutsch war nicht all zu falsch(schwer) für dich)


----------



## FrAkE (30. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ich geb' dir da mal recht, dann hab ich meine ruhe und dein ego eine gelegenheit weniger etwas zu lernen. (ich hoffe das deutsch war nicht all zu falsch(schwer) für dich)



Du solltest ihm auch Recht geben.
Da der Herr Recht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt Bewege dich bitte,
einmal mehr von einem Pc weg
und such bitte mal in der Stellenanzeige nach einen Job.


Mfg


----------



## Kelthelas (30. Juli 2009)

Bei uns auf Blutkessel ist das gebiet überfarmt von diesen typen. meistens todesritter oder jäger. es is wahr was er sagt


----------



## FrAkE (30. Juli 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> Bei uns auf Blutkessel ist das gebiet überfarmt von diesen typen. meistens todesritter oder jäger. es is wahr was er sagt




Seh ich genau so =)

einfach nervig


----------



## Super PePe (30. Juli 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Du solltest ihm auch Recht geben.
> Da der Herr Recht hat
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich danke dir, dasz du dir sorgen um mich machst. 

aber deine argumentation ist genau so emotional und damit im grunde leer, wie die des herren für den du in die bresche springst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (30. Juli 2009)

Es gibt auch diesen tollen Hack, mit dem man unter Stratholme durch direkt zum Baron laufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und an einige gewisse Leute hier, hört einfach mal auf euch hier anzuzicken... Macht einen Thread im Off-Topic-Forum auf, tauscht ICQ-Nummern und macht nen Massenchat oder sonstwas, aber bitte nicht hier im Allgemeinen WoW-Forum! Danke.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Wörter wie :
> [...]
> - wider
> [...]
> ...


selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayner (30. Juli 2009)

Mir kommen ein paar Details bekannt vor.
Ich bin mal unter der Map vorm Brachland gelaufen oder über die
Berge vom Arathi "geflogen" Die Spieler um mich rum haben sich auch gewundert.
War allerdings irgendwie ein Bug, ich war nicht wirklich in diesen Gebieten
sondern auf ganz anderen Maps die völlig leergefegt waren.

Den Rest kann ich mir allerdings nicht erklären, vll ein Bug vll ein Cheat kA.
Ich vorurteile da nicht.


----------



## Splith (30. Juli 2009)

Jo stimmt auf azshara rennen 59er hunter rum ( Ghosev )
mehrmals gesehen und gm gemelden nix der farmt weiterhin
denk ma das sind die blizzard bots ^^


----------



## Duciducduc (30. Juli 2009)

das is kein priv server sowas is auch meinem kumpel passiert auf area 52, nachdem er screens gem und es den gms gezeigt hat,hatter nen paar bonustage auf sein acc bekommen^^


----------



## Khard (30. Juli 2009)

Das isn programm womit man sich hoch und runter porten kann :/ ganz normaler hack kann man überall laden.. 

lg


----------



## Schorki (30. Juli 2009)

ist mir die letzten tage in 1k winter auch passiert habs mehrmals gemeldet aber bisher farmt derjenige weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fujitsus (30. Juli 2009)

Wunschkonzert mit der Aufhebung der  Stufenbeschränkungen, daher turnen auch LvL 3 Chars mit Inschriftkunde 450 durch die Karten DAHER: Spiel deinstallieren -> Problem gelöst!


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juli 2009)

Sorry aber belass es bei Deutsch ODER Englisch ist ja ekehaft "ich speak ja auch not so suckend" oder?

Zum Thema wird nen Hack sein(wie wahrscheinlich schon 100x geschrieben hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Syrras (31. Juli 2009)

Allein durch entdecken kommste nicht an LV 19 vorbei...

Gibt nen LV17 Zergenkrieger mit Explorer Titel (der hat nichts anderes gemacht, als Charge für schwierige Stellen und Hexerports für Fliegerzonen).

Aber zum farmen mußt du nicht dauernd das gebiet wechseln, recht jeweils eins mit den relevanten Erzen, Welterkundn mußte dafür nicht viel.


----------



## Starfros (31. Juli 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hättest mal Fotos gemacht. So glaubt dir das keiner. Deswegen wohl eher Privatserver.




Auch wenn da ein Foto ist weisst DU dennoch nicht obs ein PServer ist oder nicht !!


----------



## mustdie (31. Juli 2009)

ja ja die cheater ^^^^
das sind ganz einfache vmaps die man runterladen kann da die ganze textur auf eine "vmap"ist dann noch paar zahlen ändern(sage aber nichts näheres dazu) und schon ist man über oder unter der eigentlichen map,eigentlich müsste es auch noch in inis klappen aber noch nicht ausprobiert....Wenn erwischt dann gibts nen schönen bann für immer.
Die sind zur zeit recht häufig in 1k anzutreffen.Einfach namen 'GM melden und der entfernt ihn.(ist bei mir immer so) Aber die kommen eh immer wieder nach....
Und das ist auf den blizz servern ,nicht privat.


----------



## Orinea (31. Juli 2009)

Emuhacker lässt  grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (31. Juli 2009)

Eine Diskussion zu P-Servern oder Hacks die sich hier entwickelt unterbinde ich hiermit.

... nicht zuletzt auch wegen der Beleidigung eben.

/wink maladin


----------

